# Mandala seed bank



## Grower13 (May 27, 2013)

placed order Saturday night........now just wait...... they take paypal

Your order is was shipped today. 
Our packaging is stealth. Please open the sealed bag and you will find your seeds inside.The FAQ and guides at wxw.mandalaseeds.com contain important information that we recommend to read through. If you have questions regarding your order please contact me at [email protected].
Thank you for choosing Mandala Seeds! 
We hope to hear from you again.
Best regards, 
Devi
wxw.shop.mandalaseeds.com


----------



## StikyClnes (May 27, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> placed order Saturday night........now just wait...... they take paypal
> 
> Your order is was shipped today.
> Our packaging is stealth. Please open the sealed bag and you will find your seeds inside.The FAQ and guides at wxw.mandalaseeds.com contain important information that we recommend to read through. If you have questions regarding your order please contact me at [email protected].
> ...



Awesome Grower13...What seeds did you order? MOJO to ya':icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 27, 2013)

Did you order directly from Mandala?  I am needing (okay wanting) some more Satori seeds.


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2013)

That is not want, that would be need.


----------



## Grower13 (May 27, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Did you order directly from Mandala?  I am needing (okay wanting) some more Satori seeds.


 

yes I ordered from them....... order a few of their strains...... including satori.


----------



## Grower13 (May 27, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> That is not want, that would be need.


 

:holysheep: :icon_smile: 

:48:


----------



## Grower13 (May 27, 2013)

StikyClnes said:
			
		

> Awesome Grower13...What seeds did you order? MOJO to ya':icon_smile:



They have good prices!

OptionsPrice Subtotal 1 xKrystalica Quantity: 10 regular seeds (&#8364;35.00)
&#8364;0.00&#8364;35.001 xCalifornia DreamQuantity: 3 feminized seeds (&#8364;15.00)
&#8364;0.00&#8364;15.001 xFruityliciousQuantity: 3 feminized seeds (&#8364;15.00)
&#8364;0.00&#8364;15.001 x8 Miles HighQuantity: 10 regular seeds (&#8364;25.00)
&#8364;0.00&#8364;25.001 xHashberry Quantity: 10 regular seeds (&#8364;25.00)
&#8364;0.00&#8364;25.001 xGaneshQuantity: 10 regular seeds (&#8364;25.00)
&#8364;0.00&#8364;25.001 xSatori Quantity: 10 regular seeds (&#8364;35.00)
&#8364;0.00&#8364;35.00Purchase total:&#8364;175.00Total:&#8364;175.00


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2013)

Can't wait to hear about all of these. I really like Mandala and their site.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 27, 2013)

Ok, the limited time only seed.. I must have!!! 



> Beyond the Brain
> Limited Edition
> 
> Type:
> ...



Haze X Satori?! Sounds interesting to me!


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2013)

I think THG grew Beyond the Brain.


----------



## Grower13 (May 27, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Can't wait to hear about all of these. I really like Mandala and their site.


 

I've got deadhead og and dutch passions The Ulitmate in veg now....... also popped a couple of freebies Pineapple Chunck and Super Lemon Haze....... Not real excited about growing in summer........ I just wanted a head start on the next growing season.


----------



## Grower13 (May 27, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Can't wait to hear about all of these. I really like Mandala and their site.


 


They have a great site........ lots of info......... I like the fact many of their strains are heat resistant.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 27, 2013)

Yeah, I'll be considering this place for my next purchase seriously... though Attitude ALWAYS pulls me in with their freebies.. I can't break away!! 


Oh and...



> I think THG grew Beyond the Brain.



Wait, seriously? If so, I'll gladly pick up and purchase.. I didn't know THG did breeding and/or distro.


----------



## Grower13 (May 27, 2013)

BTW....... they sell seeds from just about all the breeders....... I had no idea  they sold seeds from so many places.


----------



## Grower13 (May 27, 2013)

EllisD said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll be considering this place for my next purchase seriously... though Attitude ALWAYS pulls me in with their freebies.. I can't break away!!
> 
> 
> Oh and...
> ...


 

They have freebies.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 27, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> They have freebies.




Now you're talkin'!


----------



## Grower13 (May 27, 2013)

EllisD said:
			
		

> Now you're talkin'!


 
hxxp://www.shop.mandalaseeds.com/contents/en-uk/d57.html


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 27, 2013)

Ahh regs only for under 99 euro purchase, but still 4 freebies either way :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2013)

EllisD said:
			
		

> Oh and...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, seriously? If so, I'll gladly pick up and purchase.. I didn't know THG did breeding and/or distro.




She didn't breed it she grew it.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 27, 2013)

Oh! Whew, what a stoner moment.. my bad. lol!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 27, 2013)

EllisD said:
			
		

> Ok, the limited time only seed.. I must have!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Haze X Satori?! Sounds interesting to me!



I am toking on some Beyond the Brain right now.  It seems to have 2 distinct phenos--one shorter more compact, the other more sativa like being a little branchy and willowy.  While I like it, Satori is still my favorite.  I have not been disappointed with any of the Mandala strains I have tried.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 27, 2013)

I just wish I wasn't so piss poor after this initial investment for these tents etc... I'm wanting to buy some more seeds right now, and just can't shell the funds anytime soon.  


Satori is on my "top to try" list. :aok:


----------



## Havingfun (May 27, 2013)

I am sitting on over 40 fem seeds and have to fight myself not to order from someone else just to have more strains.


----------



## Grower13 (May 27, 2013)

Havingfun said:
			
		

> I am sitting on over 40 fem seeds and have to fight myself not to order from someone else just to have more strains.


 
hoarder 

:48:


----------



## Havingfun (May 27, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> hoarder
> 
> :48:



LOL I started ordering and could not stop myself. Now my rooms are both full grow and flower and still have 40 left. I still want to order more. I think I need to check myself in for a habit. Funny thing is I dont smoke. But can not stop. My name is ***** and I have a habit. :holysheep: I said it. I am on my way to recovery.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 4, 2013)

I received my package today....... very very very stealth...... they sent me a 10 pack of chill-om as a freebie......... 6 business days to find me........ oh so happy about the buds in my future.


----------

